# Bedtime supplement routine...



## JMRQ (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's the supplements I use at bedtime :

Casein protein
Arginine pyroglutamate (GH-releaser)
ZMA


Now I'm trying to cut so would casein be a bad choice, since I might be better off with less calories ?

What should I take?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

the caseins a good choice but you're wasting your money with zma and arginine . . . .worthless placebos that if they do work the difference to too minute to bother with

 low-fat cottage cheese, or if you're bulking cottage cheese and natty PB


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 12, 2010)

You really think those are just a placebo?

I've heard about their studies and I must beg to differ...


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

ZMA is beneficial, but it's losing benefits by taking it with things rich in calcium (casein and cottage cheese).


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

yeah, people who abuse placebos always 'beg to differ' citing this study and that. Has Arginine really done anything noticable for you, or you just taking someone else's word for it? 

You'd be better off investing in a juicer, and smashing through fresh veges and herbs to get super-loaded hits of VMA. Beets, parsley, spinich, ginger, carrot, pear . . you can add in spirulina powder, whey and creatine if you like.

 . . take this sort of concoction postWO . . guarentee you will 'feel' something


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

delsolrob said:


> ZMA is beneficial, but it's losing benefits by taking it with things rich in calcium (casein and cottage cheese).


 
fuck ZMA . . i'd take casein and/or cottage cheese over it any day of the week . .  I get the feeling delsolrob is one of those brainwashed fags from AnabolicMinds


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 12, 2010)

delsolrob said:


> ZMA is beneficial.



Not only that but it gives its users INCREDIBLE DREAMS !!!

I have never been so amazed by what I experience in sleep...


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> fuck ZMA . . i'd take casein and/or cottage cheese over it any day of the week . . I get the feeling delsolrob is one of those brainwashed fags from AnabolicMinds


 
wow, thanks for the welcome Captain!

I wasn't saying to stop taking cottage cheese...there's nothing more important than FOOD!  while i see that one way my post could have been read might have implied I was leaning in the other direction, that's not the case.

I was trying to make him understand that it's counterproductive to take it with calcium rich food!  is that not the case?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

delsolrob said:


> wow, thanks for the welcome Captain!
> 
> I wasn't saying to stop taking cottage cheese...there's nothing more important than FOOD! while i see that one way my post could have been read might have implied I was leaning in the other direction, that's not the case.
> 
> I was trying to make him understand that it's counterproductive to take it with calcium rich food! is that not the case?


 
 . .Im just fucking with ya rob . . people get too caught up in supplements, the market hype, and forget about food as you said


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 12, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> Here's the supplements I use at bedtime :
> 
> Casein protein
> Arginine pyroglutamate (GH-releaser)
> ...



If you are using all three at the same time, the casein may be keeping you from getting the most out of the ZMA and the Arginine.

Maybe the casein about an hour before bed and the other two right before your head hits the pillow?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cottage chz and fish oil is all you really need b4 bed. I got a free tub of arginine so I take that at bed time but I still dont really believe the shit works. I never get better pumps from anything outside of anabolics.


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 13, 2010)

I love HGH - I love it
But I'm living at home now and my parents won't let me use it like I used to
However, I can take pills for it, I JUST CAN'T INJECT IT

So I want to take what I can before bed and throughout the day to increase the amount I secrete overnight - L-Arginine is said to work, just like Zinc and GH-formulas

I take a great interest in HGH and I want to take the supplements that work
even though I can't inject any right now... Thoughts?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I love HGH - I love it
> But I'm living at home now and my parents won't let me use it like I used to
> However, I can take pills for it, I JUST CAN'T INJECT IT
> 
> ...


 
kid, inj HGH works, pill form does not . . . L-Arginine only works if taken intra-anally 

 . . advice is kill your parents


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> kid, inj HGH works, pill form does not . . . L-Arginine only works if taken intra-anally
> 
> . . advice is kill your parents



OMG somebody buy the Capt'n a beer. He is hilarious.


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's the thing: I'm not looking to gain any SIZE from these pills- I just want my skin to improve and all of the other good things about HGH like WEIGHT LOSS...

I'll continue to use HGH pills because why shouldn't I??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> Here's the thing: I'm not looking to gain any SIZE from these pills- I just want my skin to improve and all of the other good things about HGH like WEIGHT LOSS...
> 
> I'll continue to use HGH pills because why shouldn't I??


 
hgh pills and spray are worth less ask a real doctor/


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 15, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Cottage chz and fish oil is all you really need b4 bed.



What's in cottage cheese that makes it good for before bed ???


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 15, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> What's in cottage cheese that makes it good for before bed ???



High in protein, primarily casein.  It's going to be slow digesting and has a rather neutral taste.


----------

